# Recieved My J-2 Launch Tower From Henry



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Today i recieved my Jupiter 2 Launch tower from Henry, When i opened the box , I found neatly packaged parts & an instruction sheet. The parts are OUTSTANDING in quality, very strong, very smooth, VERY CRISP & CLEAN, with absolutely NO flash, NO rough edges, NO pin holes, NOTHING ! The parts are solid, smooth and VERY , very, WELL DONE. The details in the legs are simply OUTSTANDING, perfect in everyway. This kit leaves nothing out and all you have to do is build it ! You don't have to clean up any flash residue, you DON'T have to fill any pin holes nothing !!! Just build it. If you want the very highest quality possible in a launch tower for your 12 inch Jupiter 2, order yours today, I promise you, YOU WILL NOT BE DISSAPPOINTED. THANK YOU HENRY FOR BRINGING US THIS KIT !!!!!! http://www.culttvman.biz/cgi-bin/Commerce.exe?preadd=action&key=TSDS-01&reference=/cgi-bin/Commerce.exe%3Fsearch%3Daction%26keywords%3D%26searchstart%3D0%26template%3DPDGCommTemplates%5Ccult%5CSearchResult.html

Bert


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Long link ya got there, Bert! :freak:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

He's just happy he got his launch tower!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

$129.00? For *that*?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK, so how much IS your time worth? Accurate parts, accurate reproduction of those unusual shapes, and executed flawlessly. You can't cast such pieces as accurately, and with the number of copies Henry had to fork out for, instructions and box, and shipping. 

Pattern creation is about 2-3 hours for ONE piece. do that for several parts, and make sure when you make your original, that it DOES work for your Polar lights model. An hour or three for the instructions, getting the shipping boxes etc. 

What IS your time worth?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Admiral Nelson said:


> $129.00? For *that*?


Admiral, SIR!:

By way of explaining, allow me to point out that the main components are machine cut. Oh -- and of beautiful quality. If they are even just a bit off, (which can happen easily with resin casting) the model will not sit level and neither will a Jupiter 2 perched on it. The machine cut parts and materials ARE expensive. That's a good part of the cost of the kit. And I was not willing to front my cash unless the quality was right on up there. Plus, I have to make a few bucks for my time and my investment! Any idea how long it takes when you are small-time to just pack up ONE kit? Assemble all the pieces, print the directions, seal the parts in plastic bags, try to find a box it will all fit in, log into UPS and create a label, take the package to UPS. Think about it. I make a much better living repairing computers than I do selling one-off model kits or the occasional cratefull to Culttvman! 

I'm sorry you think the price is too high. I wish I could do it cheaper, and I've done everthing I can to get the price this low! I believe if you actually saw the kit in your hands, you would agree that it is of the very highest quality, and personally I never mind paying for quality! 

*Now, since I've been a member here for the last 5-6 years, and I would not have done this kit without knowledge freely shared here, this is what I can do: if anyone from this message board wants one of the 12" Gantry kits, I'll knock 10% off and throw in free shipping / handling via UPS ground. Just PM me. Limit one kit per message board user, and I want some pics of the buildup when you are done!*

That's really the best I can do about the price. 

--Henry


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Y3a said:


> What IS your time worth?


Good question. 

If Henry based the price on that alone, the kit should be *WAY* more expensive since I know he's worked on & re-worked this kit God-only-knows how many times since at least the summer of '02 (not to mention having his plans ripped off once along the way).

Gotta get me one 'o these...


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I never said it wasn't worth the price. I would buy one, but I don't have a pilot version Gemini. It seems so simple, yet I know it took time and money to develop. Sticker shock in everything today I guess.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Ya MAKE one by modifying a Polar Lights Jupiter 2.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

PM sent!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

It's been years since I watched the original pilot. Is the launch gantry for the Gemini different than it was for the 1st episode with the Jupiter 2?

Cult mentions the gantry is for the Jupiter 2. Why did you bring up the Gemini, Admiral?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I hate myself for knowing this:

The launch sequence from the 1st episode is from the pilot. So are many of the scenes from the 1st few episodes.

So if you want to be faithful to accuracy in the Irwin Allen universe you must have a Gemini XII to perch on top of your launch gantry.

As a kid I always wondered what the purpose of the gantry was. Seems like you should've been able to walk up and turn the key to take off. Especially when the J2 was showroom fresh.

But a nice piece of engineering, Henry! Does paint stick to acrylic?


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Steve244 said:


> I hate myself for knowing this:
> 
> The launch sequence from the 1st episode is from the pilot. So are many of the scenes from the 1st few episodes.
> 
> ...


Hello..
I plan on getting a launch tower as well. I don't know why the Gemini XII was launched from a tower on the show, but I think it may have been to appear as impressive and dramatic as possible (as there was no landing gear on that version and a simple launch from a flat or plain launch area might have looked boring, even with the impressive glow included). Also, real space vehicles were and still are launched from impressive launch pads, and it might have been that they thought the Gemini XII should be as well. 

Now that Henry has made such a nice aftermarket kit, I wish more than even that someone would have done an accurate Gemini XII model kit in the same scale as the Polar Lights Jupiter 2. They would be great companion pieces. And really, I think the only version of the ship that is cannon is the Gemini XII: That is how the vehicle was originally intended to look.

Jim


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Gemini had no lower level. Originally the family was to leave the Gemini as it could not be repaired. The new show required living quarters hence the J2. Dr. Smith and Robot were not in the pilot and the Gemini was thrown off course and damaged by a meteor shower. Allen was so cheap he used the original launch footage in the series first episode. So the J2 in the launch cradle is wrong. It's really the Gemini XII. Bigger window, no lower window and larger power pod.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I never said it wasn't worth the price. I would buy one, but I don't have a pilot version Gemini. It seems so simple, yet I know it took time and money to develop. Sticker shock in everything today I guess.


I know what you mean! I have about a dozen PL J2 models at my office in various states of assembly.... and only 2 fusion core lights! Now, they are almost a hundred dollars! I miss the days of the DH Howard $29 specials! Then, I see this new light kit for the refit Enterprise.... THREE HUNDRED DOLLARS! For some LIGHTS? I'm sure they must have cost a mint to design and make up, and I hope the folks at VooDoo effects sell a lot of them, but sadly I won't be snagging one. On a big kit like that, there is plenty of room for a novice to squeeze in some type of lighting, and I'll likely just have to go that route...

And, if you were to modify a Polar Lights J2 to resemble the Gemini XII, it would still fit on my kit. At some point, you might have to do a bit of shaving at the top of the gantry legs in order to match the lower hull contour, but it could be done fairly easily. It's even pretty easy to get my kit to hold one of the Trendmaster J2's with just a bit of trimming (because the Trendmaster is of smaller diameter). The interesting thing is, that by being machine cut, I can make it LARGER for the bigger J2 kits. Of course, that's going to be more expensive as it will be of thicker plastic and all, but it wil be possible to do.

I've just seen what some of the people here can do with a nice model, and I'm hoping someone will take this kit of mine and do a really nice buildup! I'm nowhere NEAR the modeler that some artists that frequent this message board are, and I don't mind saying so in the least! 

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Steve244 said:


> The launch sequence from the 1st episode is from the pilot. So are many of the scenes from the 1st few episodes.
> 
> So if you want to be faithful to accuracy in the Irwin Allen universe you must have a Gemini XII to perch on top of your launch gantry.
> 
> ...


Steve: 

That J2 model of yours sure would look good sitting on one of these gantry kits! And, yes, paint can stick to it. I'd scuff it up just a tiny bit with some sandpaper first, but since it is all straight edges, it's not going to be a big issue. I can get is cut in gray acrylic instead.... maybe the next run.

I've wondered the "why" about the gantry as well, and came to the same conclusions as you did. Also (as pointed out above), as the Gemini did not have any landing gear, it would have looked quite a bit less impressive simply sitting on it's fusion core during the countdown and launch sequence (and you would not have been able to see those neat-o rotating core lights as well, either!).

I have a couple of PL J2's that have been turned into Gemini XII's at the office. Of course, none of them are finished, but one of them has a coat of paint on the hull. I'll see if I can't perch one on the display gantry just to see what it looks like. I'll share some pics when I do it. 

--Henry


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys.Here are a few pics of what the Jupiter 2 will look like . THIS IS NOT HENERY'S KIT. So imagine how good it would look using Henery's!!!I plan on upgrading to Henery's kit very soon. If you want to see these pics bigger, please go to my photo album.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> Hey Guys.Here are a few pics of what the Jupiter 2 will look like . THIS IS NOT HENERY'S KIT. So imagine how good it would look using Henery's!!!I plan on upgrading to Henery's kit very soon. If you want to see these pics bigger, please go to my photo album.


Wow! Nice job! Tell us the story behind this. What did you use for handrails (looks like the same Plastruct stuff I'm using) and what did you use for stairs?

Here's a side by side comparison with a screen cap of the original launch gantry leg and one from my kit:










I kind of had a tough time getting some of these parts to look right -- there are not a lot of reference materials out there for the gantry. That shot above, and the ones at Clouster.com were 95% of what I used to design the kit. What you built, though, looks REALLY good! 

--Henry


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK folks for paint colors(assumed, since the original was black n white! LOL), the gantry should be "Steel" and the round part should be "Aluminum" or "Titanium". The handrails around the round part should be orange/red and the handrails on either side of the stairs should be yellow, and scruffy from all the use by the technicians. Perhaps add some scruffy foot wear on the stairs too. The stairs should be "Steel" as well.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Guys, I forgot where I got this tower from. It was about 5 or 6 years ago(lol)!!Photographic evidence of the launch tower today suggests, it was painted a silver color. I did mine black to offset the silver of the Jupiter Two. Having said that ,however, I believe the original Gemini 12 was NOT silver, but a light grey, as was the Jupiter two in the first season.


High Regards,
Beatlepaul


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Y3a said:


> OK folks for paint colors(assumed, since the original was black n white! LOL), the gantry should be "Steel" and the round part should be "Aluminum" or "Titanium". The handrails around the round part should be orange/red and the handrails on either side of the stairs should be yellow, and scruffy from all the use by the technicians. Perhaps add some scruffy foot wear on the stairs too. The stairs should be "Steel" as well.


Mark:

From looking at the pics over at cloudster (where the one below is from), the entire launch gantry looks steel gray in color, with blue handrails. Center deck also looks steel gray. It does not really look like it was reapainted or anything .... thoughts?

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> Guys, I forgot where I got this tower from. It was about 5 or 6 years ago(lol)!!Photographic evidence of the launch tower today suggests, it was painted a silver color. I did mine black to offset the silver of the Jupiter Two. Having said that ,however, I believe the original Gemini 12 was NOT silver, but a light grey, as was the Jupiter two in the first season.


Did you purchase your gantry? I thought you had scratchbuilt it! It looks pretty good either way, but I don't remember ever seeing any other launchpads (other then the one that came out 5 years ago using my first set of highly inaccurate plans).

-Henry


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

g_xii said:


> Mark:
> 
> From looking at the pics over at cloudster (where the one below is from), the entire launch gantry looks steel gray in color, with blue handrails. Center deck also looks steel gray. It does not really look like it was reapainted or anything .... thoughts?
> 
> --Henry


 
By God your right Henry!!That's a great shot of the tower! Those handrails are indeed blue! I'll have to correct that on the kit I get from you(lol)!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

g_xii said:


> Did you purchase your gantry? I thought you had scratchbuilt it! It looks pretty good either way, but I don't remember ever seeing any other launchpads (other then the one that came out 5 years ago using my first set of highly inaccurate plans).
> 
> -Henry


Yes I do believe I purchased that as a kit. I can't take credit for scratch building it. Again I can't recall from whom or where I purchased it from. To me, the ONLY way to display the PL kit is ON THE LAUNCHING PAD! It looks too small sitting on it's landing gear, which was way to toy like for me anyway.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

With what Frank is doing with the Seaview,I hope he eventually does his own Jupiter two. The argument is that the market is way too saturated for another Jupiter Two, but look how many freakin Enterprises there are!! Millennium Falcons, X-Wings... ETC....A nice 16" to 18" Diameter ship with a completeupper deck and figures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

g_xii said:


> Steve: I've wondered the "why" about the gantry as well, and came to the same conclusions as you did. --Henry


My 2 cents' worth is: the _Gemini XII / Jupiter II _required a launch pad to support it during its construction, outfitting, static engine tests, etc. Remember, it was going to travel over 5 light years (or something in excess of *29 quadrillion *miles) on its mission. So the folks at Alpha Control would have probably wanted to take pains to see that the ship was in tippity-top shape before launch. And a support gantry would sure have helped get it off to a good start.



beatlepaul said:


> ...To me, the ONLY way to display the PL kit is ON THE LAUNCHING PAD!...


 With all due respect to Henry and his outstanding kit, I want to do my _Jupiter II_ in flight, just barely missing those rock pinnacles seen in the pilot. I have the Skyhook resin seat replacements and the fusion core/dome lighting kits. Anybody got a spare [D. F. Howard(?)] engine sound effects set they'd care to part with - ?

Mark McGee, I didn't think so...


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*J-2 engine sound*

Hey Mark, the only thing I have is the fusion core engine sound in .MP3 format if you can use that. It was taken from ep. 2 when the J2 was entering the derlict alien ship and landing which I broke it down into several segments let me know and I will send them to you.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I think one of those Fantasy World of Irwin Allen CD's has AL 3 sounds on it. Wind-up and take off, in space , and land in Derelict...I think a crash land is on there too.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> I think one of those Fantasy World of Irwin Allen CD's has AL 3 sounds on it. Wind-up and take off, in space , and land in Derelict...I think a crash land is on there too.


....You are correct sir, it(the disc),Does in fact have all the J2 SOUNDS. I personally didn't like the Yellow LED'S of the D.F. Howard fusion core kit, so I upgraded to the ultra bright fusioncore/ top dome light.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Fusion Core*

Thats the only thing keeping me from doing my PL J2 is a fairly inexpensive fusion core kit. I have Skyhooks replacement seats and landing pads, I can scratch build the inertial guidence setup and the Set 8 computer and I have the Papa Tango decal set. I am planning on doing the upper deck with lighting and doing the lower deck as a stand alone diorama. like I said the fusion core is the only thing stopping me from doing this the way I want to.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

It really isn't difficult to scratch a rotating LIGHT BULB display for inside the fusion core. 6 Lights rotating is accurate, whereas the 8 point LED system is wrong, wrong, wrong. Unless you aren't clever enough....


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Y3a said:


> ...6 Lights rotating is accurate, whereas the 8 point LED system is wrong, wrong, wrong...


How do you guys do it? I nearly rolled my eyeballs out of my head trying to count the fusion core lights on the video...:freak: 

Mark McG.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

AZbuilder said:


> Hey Mark, the only thing I have is the fusion core engine sound in .MP3 format if you can use that. John


That would be nice, if not too much trouble for you, John. Right now all I have is an audio tape, that I got from Star Tech house years ago, with what seems to be the same _Jupiter II _engine sound effects that everybody else has described. A digital file would be very helpful.

Many thanks,

Mark McG.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Mark McGovern said:


> My 2 cents' worth is: the _Gemini XII / Jupiter II _required a launch pad to support it during its construction, outfitting, static engine tests, etc. Remember, it was going to travel over 5 light years (or something in excess of *29 quadrillion *miles) on its mission. So the folks at Alpha Control would have probably wanted to take pains to see that the ship was in tippity-top shape before launch. And a support gantry would sure have helped get it off to a good start.


And it just wouldn't have looked right in those heady days of Titan/Gemini.











Mark McGovern said:


> With all due respect to Henry and his outstanding kit, I want to do my _Jupiter II_ in flight, just barely missing those rock pinnacles seen in the pilot. I have the Skyhook resin seat replacements and the fusion core/dome lighting kits. Anybody got a spare [D. F. Howard(?)] engine sound effects set they'd care to part with - ?
> 
> Mark McGee, I didn't think so...


Sorry, no. But if it's not breaking the law I'd sure like to hear that sound again too.

So Mark, how has the WGA strike affected you? Are the magnagouger salutes going to rely on reruns?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Y3a said:


> It really isn't difficult to scratch a rotating LIGHT BULB display for inside the fusion core. 6 Lights rotating is accurate, whereas the 8 point LED system is wrong, wrong, wrong. Unless you aren't clever enough....


Well, I for one have NO PRIDE AT ALL! I'll bite: 

*"I'M NOT CLEVER ENOUGH!"*

Let's hear how it's done, master, along with a list of parts! 

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Steve244 said:


> And it just wouldn't have looked right in those heady days of Titan/Gemini.


I just found another pic of that same launch -- but closer:










--Henry


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*.MP3 Files*

Hey Mark Here are the audio files I promised, they are in a self extracting zip file. So download and open and enjoy the sounds.

http://www.mediafire.com/?cytpbty1dkc

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

g_xii said:


> Well, I for one have NO PRIDE AT ALL! I'll bite:
> 
> *"I'M NOT CLEVER ENOUGH!"*
> 
> ...


First you make a disk about 1/4 inch smaller in diameter than the inside of the fusion core out of 1/8th inch thick plastic sheet. carve out 6 slots, a little bigger than a "Grain of Dust" bulb (available from Miniatronics)so the bulbs si sideways along the slots.

Make 2 small rings of brass from some brass sheet. make them a little thinner than 1/4 inch from inside to outside edges. one should fit inside the other when laying flat, with a little gap in between. These are the where a set of brushes will rub to get electricity from the battery to the bulbs. carefully center the rings on the plastic disk and superglue in place. 

using a twist drill, make holes near each bulb to connect the bulb wires to the rings (SOLDERING!!! OH BOY) I suggest soldering to the outermost edges of each brass ring. run the wires UNDER the disk and up through the holes. 

Using an old micro servo (Futaba S33 or the like) carefully open it and cut the "Stop" away and remove the rotating resistor. When you power it up (black & Red wires) it will rotate all the tiime. Use a small servo wheel, centered and glued in place on the top of the plastic disk inside the smaller brass pick-up ring.

Is this starting to make sense? :woohoo: 

cut a hole in the deck of your PL jupiter 2 for the servo. make your brushes from bent paperclips, and attach to the hull with a bolt, washer, washer, nut combo. You can add little scraps of plastic on either side of the paper clip wire to keep the wire aligned. connect a pair of AA batteries to the servo motor and get it rotating clockwise as seen from the bottom. align the paperclip wires so one rubs on each brass circle towards the inside, to keep away from the solder points. I use a single 9V battery for the 6 Grain of Dust bulbs. connect a wire from each of the bolt-washer-washer-nut sets to your 9V battery clip.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Y3a said:


> First you make a disk about 1/4 inch smaller in diameter than the inside of the fusion core out of 1/8th inch thick plastic sheet. carve out 6 slots, a little bigger than a "Grain of Dust" bulb (available from Miniatronics)so the bulbs si sideways along the slots.
> 
> Make 2 small rings of brass from some brass sheet. make them a little thinner than 1/4 inch from inside to outside edges. one should fit inside the other when laying flat, with a little gap in between. These are the where a set of brushes will rub to get electricity from the battery to the bulbs. carefully center the rings on the plastic disk and superglue in place.
> 
> ...


Need pitchers. Would prefer plug 'n play model.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

How was the J2 suppose travel 5 light years? It had no light speed capability.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Yes it DID!! It went into "Hyperdrive" LOL!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

AZbuilder said:


> Hey Mark Here are the audio files I promised, they are in a self extracting zip file. So download and open and enjoy the sounds.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cytpbty1dkc


Thanks a heap, John! Now all I gotta do is tickle Y3a into explaining how to transfer the file onto what kinda chip and how to stuff the whole rig into my _Jupiter II. :drunk: _



g_xii said:


> Need pitchers. Would prefer plug 'n play model.


I kinda get what Y3a has in mind, only because I purchased Lunar Model's original Fusion Core Lighting Kits for my (as yet unbuilt) 16" _Jupiter II. _This thing was a resin light bar with a big red LED pointing out on one end and a big green LED pointing out on the other. A resin circle fit in the opaque bottom portion of the fusion core; you had to wrap this circle with wire. There were slip rings to supply power to the resin light bar and wire brushes on the bar that completed the circuit only when they came in contact with the wire that was wrapped around the circle. The resin light bar was suspended within the fusion core by the spindle for a small electric motor.

Power was supplied to the motor from the batteries through a little potentiometer, so you could control how fast the light bar spun within the fusion core. A second circuit ran to the metal slip rings through the wire brushes on the resin light bar. Supposedly,the red and green LEDs would be visible through the little windows of the fusion core as they spun around on the end of the light bar. They would strobe as they spun because the lower set of wire brushes would only complete the light circuit when they came in contact with the wires wrapped around the resin circle in the bottom of the fusion core.

I wouldn't know how well this contraption worked - it was so dicey I never got around to trying to assemble the da^^n thing before D. F. Howard came out with his solid-state yellow LED unit that was far simpler.




Admiral Nelson said:


> How was the J2 suppose travel 5 light years? It had no light speed capability.


 Of course, the Hyperdrive that Y3a mentions was supposed to drive the _Jupiter II _at "almost" the speed of light, as John Robinson stated more than once on the show. So it would have taken the crew more than 5 years to reach Alpha Centauri, depending on how close to light speed the ship actually got. Hence the use of the freezing tubes to keep everybody in suspended animation (or "metabolic de-animation", as Dr. Smith put it) for the duration of the flight.

What's more interesting to me is that only days into their journey the Robinsons extract information about a "nearby" planet from the giant alien vessel. This planet is orbiting a star that can't be Alpha Centauri, which is closest to the Earth but, as was clearly established in (both versions of) the pilot episode, years away even using the Hyperdrive. So either that alien vessel had a Warp drive that kicked in while the _Jupiter II _was still aboard, or else the writers weren't giving the Hyperdrive nearly enough credit for how fast it could propel the _Jupiter II_.

Then they have the nerve to go on strike. Hmmph!

Mark McG.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Need to know how to add sound to my J2 as well. I have the CD with the sounds on it (thanks Bert) and would love to add them. Who's up to the challenge of building something like this?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Mark McGovern said:


> How do you guys do it? I nearly rolled my eyeballs out of my head trying to count the fusion core lights on the video...:freak:
> 
> Mark McG.


I 'took' the SPFX shots from Lost in Space Forever, separated them into the Jupiter 2 clips and NOT jupiter 2, and moved them to Final Cut (Mac video editing software) and watched them at slow speeds after sharpening and other tweaks. I studied the bubble to know what was going on inside, and watched the gear go up n down so many times I was space sick! LOL They really built an elegant SPFX model at Fox. The footpad doors and bubble are just amazing.

You cantell it was actual light BULBS as the later SPFX shots had some bulbs burned out so you only saw 3-4 lights spinning. This wouldn't happen in a chaser circuit.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Y3a said:


> ...You cantell it was actual light BULBS as the later SPFX shots had some bulbs burned out so you only saw 3-4 lights spinning. This wouldn't happen in a chaser circuit.


Yeah, even *I *figured that much out the first time I watched "Blast Off Into Space", which was the season 2 opening episode. The exploding planet effects must have taken quite a toll on the fusion core - by the end of the lift off sequence, only one or two lights were working. And they were sitting still.

Looked to me like the fusion core lights of the (almost) full size mock up were chasers, though.

Mark McG.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I put the word out on another forum, non model related, for help on building a sound module for J2 engine sounds. I have the CD with all the clips on it. This forum deals a lot with pc boards, sounds, speakers, and such. I will let everyone know what I come up with. Hang tight.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

robiwon said:


> I put the word out on another forum, non model related, for help on building a sound module for J2 engine sounds. I have the CD with all the clips on it. This forum deals a lot with pc boards, sounds, speakers, and such. I will let everyone know what I come up with. Hang tight.


Sounds like an interesting project!

--Henry


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Voodoo EFX*

Mark you could try www.VoodooFX.com I believe he offers a sound set up. Don't know how much but I bet It will be $$$.

John
AZbuilder

Let Your Imagination Soar


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

AZbuilder said:


> Mark you could try www.VoodooFX.com I believe he offers a sound set up....


Thanks, John; I already had VoodooFX saved in my Favorites folder. Shoulda thot to check them out. Sure enough, they have a unit that can play 120 seconds of whatever you want for a fairly digestible price. That means the "Power Landing" track, at 77 seconds, would fit perfectly. Thanks for the suggestion!

Mark McGee, now what would I do with those other 43 seconds - ?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Mark McGovern said:


> Yeah, even *I *figured that much out the first time I watched "Blast Off Into Space", which was the season 2 opening episode. The exploding planet effects must have taken quite a toll on the fusion core - by the end of the lift off sequence, only one or two lights were working. And they were sitting still.
> 
> Looked to me like the fusion core lights of the (almost) full size mock up were chasers, though.
> 
> Mark McG.


Actually, they DID blow the fusion core off the mounting screws which hung the rotating mechanics and took out a few bulbs. You can actually see the fusion core just hanging by a single screw to the bottom of the Jupiter 2 model! LOL


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Y3a said:


> Actually, they DID blow the fusion core off...


I remember thinking something was wrong sitting there as an 11-year-old back when the show was first aired. But if the folks at _Star Trek_ could pass off two or three different versions of the U.S.S. _Enterprise _in the same episode, I think we can forgive Irwin Allen for showing us a beat-up _Jupiter II._

Mark McG.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> I think we can forgive Irwin Allen for showing us a beat-up _Jupiter II._
> 
> Mark McG.


Well just remember, it did crash land a lot, lol.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

It landed on its fusion core a lot too after the gear stopped working.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Admiral Nelson said:


> $129.00? For *that*?


 ADMIRAL, It is obviouse you have not seen OR held the parts in your very own hands But if you did, you would see the quality and sheer strength of the parts. These are not "cast" parts but machined acrylic, thick ,smooth perfectly done ! No hollow spots, air bubbles, warp problems etc. YES, Henrys launch gantry is worth every penny, in fact, if i was to see this kit for sale at a convention and had to guess the price, I would expect to pay at LEAST $200. for it. It IS that good ! Henry put himself into this project for a few years and stuck with it and it paid off, FOR US ! this kit never existed, no big company ever made it ( lunar models excepted, but their quality leaves something to be desired) other than that, Henry put himself into this so much that, this kit IS henry., he made sure it was perfect before offerering it to us. I for one am very happy to own one !


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

robiwon said:


> Well just remember, it did crash land a lot, lol.


Hello...

The Jupiter 2 sure did crash alot. I think there were something on the order of two major crash landings (one on the first season planet, and one on the second season planet), then the crash on the planet in "Hunter's Moon" in the third season, and then the crash or emergency belly landing on the planet in "Flight Into the Future". Soft landings on the fusion core on other planets could be acceptable, as one might presume the ship would have been build for either a landing on or off the gear. That ship took a beating for sure.

Jim


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

One or another of the post-_Lost in Space _series books I have suggested that the _Jupiter II _was supposed to make its initial planetfall on its tripod landing gear. Then the crew would use the drill rig to hollow out a depression in which the ship would be settled for the rest of the colonization mission.

Another of these books, _The Lost in Space Technical Manual_, reprints some early studio blueprints that showed a large hole torn in the hull as a result of the crash landing. In the end, however, Irwin Allen et al. apparently decided that the _Jupiter II_ was impervious to most any sort of blunt-force trauma.

Mark McG.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

It's amazing to me that modelers can visit the Science Fiction Museum in Seattle and see the Jupiter II on the launch pad with the gantries. You can't take pictures there, but it's great to be able to hunker down and look at the models. 

The launch pad and gantries are in much better shape than the restored J-2. It's still pretty rough compared to its original finish. The Spindrift model on display looks rough as well.

Still, who ever thought we could go and visit them?
Lee


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Actually ALL the Fox models were rough. They looked great on TV when photographed from 30 feet away though.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Y3a said:


> ...They looked great on TV when photographed from 30 feet away though.


Would that the Judges at WonderFest operated that way!  

Mark McG.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Lee Staton said:


> It's amazing to me that modelers can visit the Science Fiction Museum in Seattle and see the Jupiter II on the launch pad with the gantries. You can't take pictures there, but it's great to be able to hunker down and look at the models.
> 
> The launch pad and gantries are in much better shape than the restored J-2. It's still pretty rough compared to its original finish. The Spindrift model on display looks rough as well.
> 
> ...


I thought it was sold at auction last year by that "profiles in history" company?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

JPhil123 said:


> The Jupiter 2 sure did crash alot. I think there were something on the order of two major crash landings (one on the first season planet, and one on the second season planet), then the crash on the planet in "Hunter's Moon" in the third season, and then the crash or emergency belly landing on the planet in "Flight Into the Future". Soft landings on the fusion core on other planets could be acceptable, as one might presume the ship would have been build for either a landing on or off the gear. That ship took a beating for sure.
> 
> Jim


It sure was great crash footage, though. Another cool crash was the Icarus in the original POTA. Even though they did not show the ship 'flying' it was a cool sequence anyway.

--Henry


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

And let us not forget that the engine sound effects, which we can listen to courtesy of AZBuilder, can be heard as the _Icarus _is making its approach to the Forbidden Zone, AND as the Flying Sub got into trouble on _Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea,_ AND as the reactor went into action on _The Time Tunnel_, AND...but I digress.

Mark McG.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Henry, I was just in Seattle about 2-1/2 weeks ago and saw the models there. I believe that Paul Allen has been an active customer of Profiles in History auctions. He's quite the collector (and can afford to be, as one of Microsoft's founders).

The models are in a plex case along with the recent LIS character dolls. You can walk all the way around and look, but you can't take pictures.

Lee


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*old post*

I fired up an old PC ans these posts were saved under book marks. to bad there so old all the attached pictures are gone, blue hand rails? i didnt know that. any one have clear pictures of the flood lights ?

I just finished using panzer grey for my gantry. maybe just a little dark but the saucer well stand out better.:hat:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

I've enjoyed reading them all-way before I joined! 
I saw the blue handrails, I think at the Irwin Allen News Network in their LIS gallery.I don't remember if the model (today) had flood lights, but you can see them in the show, but you DID have to look hard.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

i spent the morning going thru the LIS Antholgy CD, I never knew there were hand holds at the (TOP) of the stairs inside the girders, rail and hand holds are blue. this is the restored gantry at the auction, not sure if like the robot they were tweeked for Color TV.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

To Me, The BEST way to display the Moebius Jupiter 2 is on the Launching Pad:thumbsup:

As soon as funds become available, I plan on Getting one of Henry's Pads for my Jupiter Two..The thing is perfect for display..You can see the Lower hull completly and get a sensce of Real Scale...


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

the gantry is somthing a little different for display, Still not sure about my Moebius hull color, in the first episode when the Jupiter/ Gemini launches it looks white, all my Jupiters so far have been Tester's silver, I was thinking light air craft grey for the next one so it stands out from the gantry a bit more. Panzer grey is looking a bit to dark, I may redo it with primer grey.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Jupiter 2 hull color; Tamiya "Mica Silver" works best, but if you want a "first season" look, a very, very light metallic grey looks great.


----------

